# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Using 'Except' function with a Cubeset

## p-ill

I have an Excel spreadsheet using our cube. I have a set of regions with the 'Stores' underneath that in the hierarchy. We have several stores we want to filter, but just trying to Exclude them individually, there winds up being some that didn't get filtered if there are more than one row of it. So I created a CUBESET that contains all of the regions I don't want and would like to use 'EXCLUDE' in my formula against the new set. When I try, I get either the #N/A error or the Value error depending on how I approach it.  Below is my formula:

=CUBERANKEDMEMBER(cube_connection,"EXCEPT (FILTER ({DESCENDANTS ([Location].[Locations].[Region].AllMembers,1,SELF_BEFORE_AFTER)}, [Location].[Company Name].CurrentMember.Name = 'PhilsCompany'),"&CUBESET(cube_connection,filters,  1)&")",ROW()-ROW($B$5))

----------

